# Silverlands Orphanage - Chertsey - November 2014 (Revisit)



## RichPDG (Nov 24, 2014)

*The History:*

The Actors' Orphanage was started in 1896 by Kittie Carson at Croydon and was established as the Actors' Orphanage Fund in 1912.

In 1915 the Orphanage moved to Langley Hall at Langley (was in Buckinghamshire - now in Berkshire). The orphanage was both a home and a school to approximately 60 children. At ages 15–17 pupils sat the School Leaving Certificate of Cambridge University and if 10 subjects were taken to Matriculation.

The home and school was moved to Silverlands at Chertsey, Surrey in 1938 where it remained until 1940. In September 1940 the Orphanage was evacuated to the USA where the children were housed in New York City at the Edwin Gould Foundation, and the children were sent to local schools.

After the war ended the Fund established a home (once again at Silverlands, Chertsey). This arrangement ended in 1958 and the Actors' Orphanage ceased to exist.

The 1912 fund was re-established as the Actors' Charitable Trust and financial and care help was offered to those in need.

Over the years many from the theatrical profession have given time and money to the running of the orphanage including some who became presidents of the orphanage among whom are Sir Gerald du Maurier, Noël Coward, Laurence Olivier and the last president Lord Attenborough.

*The Explore:*
This was to be the second site of the day as it was relatively close by and seemed a shame not to drop by. Have been wanting to do a return visit ever since taking ownership of a new 10-20 lens. All in all a good day out with MattDonut and Goldie87 :thumb

*1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11





12





13





14



*
Visited on a day when the rain was constant all day and was shocked at how much water was pouring in whilst we were inside! 

Thanks for looking! :thumb​


----------



## cunningplan (Nov 24, 2014)

Great report and Photos, Just got to get there one day


----------



## brickworx (Nov 24, 2014)

Never get bored of this place...lens certainly does it justice....nice work.


----------



## stu8fish (Nov 24, 2014)

Some great pics there. The wide angle works well.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Nov 25, 2014)

Fantastic. I love the lift shaft angled shot. Nicely done


----------



## HughieD (Nov 25, 2014)

You and your New 10-20mm did good!


----------



## decker (Nov 26, 2014)

Lovely shots, cool staircase, neat lift shaft too.


----------



## Lukemash (Nov 26, 2014)

Does anyone know how many children lived there


----------



## AveVecron (Nov 27, 2014)

Lukemash said:


> Does anyone know how many children lived there



Alledgedly 60 children lived here. Roughly ages 15-18. Both genders. Hope this helps :~)


----------



## RichPDG (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks for all the kind comments everyone. This has to be up there as one of my favourite all time explores


----------



## Snips86x (Dec 16, 2014)

This place is stunning and my #1 place to visit. However, what I'm not sure about is the reason for all the security considering its been abandoned for xx about of time. Seems like the security is a waste of time & money considering its state - but its beautiful!


----------



## mookster (Dec 20, 2014)

It's been confirmed the alarms and CCTV are back on now, the brief spell of free reign over the place appears to be over.


----------



## RichPDG (Dec 20, 2014)

mookster said:


> It's been confirmed the alarms and CCTV are back on now, the brief spell of free reign over the place appears to be over.



The CCTV and alarms are indeed now active again! Have heard from a few people that they'd been busted after having less than 20 minutes inside and being greeted with the sight of three police cars and 2 secca!


----------



## Snips86x (Dec 20, 2014)

RichPDG said:


> The CCTV and alarms are indeed now active again! Have heard from a few people that they'd been busted after having less than 20 minutes inside and being greeted with the sight of three police cars and 2 secca!



They must get fed up of catching people now surely!


----------



## mookster (Dec 20, 2014)

As far as I can tell the secca are complete tools and almost relish catching people, and they almost always call the police out who also arrive heavy handed, it's always been the same at that place.


----------

